# Canon sees sales boost from supply chain



## rumorzmonger (May 19, 2011)

It sounds like Canon may be getting back up to speed sooner than was previously expected:

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/18/us-canon-idUSTRE74H3S320110518


----------



## zerotiu (May 19, 2011)

hmm..this is the best news of this day :

and still no sign of 5d3 at canon expo shanghai :-X


----------



## ronderick (May 20, 2011)

Hopefully with these kinds of encouraging news the price of camera gears will return to normal sooner than expected. However, we'll still have to wait and see if the electricity demand during the summer season will have an impact on the situation.

mmm... a new plant in Kyushu... wasn't that the place of volcanic activities a while ago?


----------



## Macadameane (May 20, 2011)

Crossing my fingers. I'm looking into a job that will give me the extra cash I need to invest in some L's, but everything right now is all $300+ more expensive than usual.


----------

